# Lamin-x



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Ok I have change the running light bulbs from 20w down to 10 w and have cut the lamin-x to shape. 
So other than than the info on Lamin-x web site do you good people have any tips when I come to stick it on?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

The stuff I've used had an obvious protective layer one side, and a very un-obvious additional layer on the other which was really hard to get off once I discovered it was there. If it won't stretch around the curve of your light at all then that layer is still there. Flicking the material edge with a stanley blade might do it.

It will then stretch a bit but not a lot, then you may need to slit it. Cutting that neatly may take a few goes! Dirt will stick in the cut in time, so if you can have the slit run down from the centre it may be less obvious.

The squeegy is not only for getting the fluid out from behind it but also to use pressure to get it to stick. You can just push and hold with your fingers on persistant bits.

I think it takes a day or two to go off, so you can peel it off and start again. I used a very small amount of car shampoo in warm water, and peeled the backing off in the water to minimise static.

Hope you have fun


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Give a professional Decal fitter a few quid  
The LaminX is not cheap and not worth the risk for a few quid :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hogan, the Guy who fitted ours was known to me as I worked at the same place and he is bl**dy good! He can fit Decals anywhere and round two way corners. 
He did it easily, but even he had to use a heat gun on one little part as it does have a two way bend.
It might depend on outside temperature.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Did mine a few years ago. From memory it was in the summer so you need to bear that in mind.

Cut the Lamin-x to rough shape, wet the lense with water as instructed by the manufacturer then applied the film to the glass. Then got rid of any bubbles by forcing them to the edge of the glass with the edge of a credit card. It followed the curve of the lense without any difficulty. Then I used a sranley knife to gently trim off the excess.

Left it for a couple of days before I used the motorhome and was initally concerned that it would move or fall off when at speed. It didn't and is still firmly fixed after about 5 years.

Mike


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

This might help:

http://www.lamin-x.co.uk/lightfitment.htm

Mike


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Grath I didn't think the 12"x5' sheet was bad for £35? I'm not fussed it may not have been as thick as the light stuff.

You can prick any presistant bubbles with a pin a day or so later, some disappear by themselves quite quickly.

A flat strip along the front of the bonnet or on the rear bumper is easy, but I wouldn't fit a whole front of car set though!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

grizzlyj said:


> Grath I didn't think the 12"x5' sheet was bad for £35? I'm not fussed it may not have been as thick as the light stuff.
> 
> You can prick any presistant bubbles with a pin a day or so later, some disappear by themselves quite quickly.
> 
> A flat strip along the front of the bonnet or on the rear bumper is easy, but I wouldn't fit a whole front of car set though!


Grizzly, the Hymer headlights are a little larger, more than 5 inches, I can't remember what I paid, but a little more then that. And a two way bend, but not too much.
Yes, agree about the pin for bubbles, or even a stanley knife slit.
Whatever and however, it does the job


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Five feet not five inches 8O :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

grizzlyj said:


> Five feet not five inches 8O :lol:


oops, Specsavers here I come  
That was cheap 

can't remember exactly, but I think I paid about £10 more  
ripped off again


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have fitted the lamin x,what a job!dont think I will make a profession out of it thought. Just a couple of bubbles but as the instructions say "they will magically disappear" 😳


----------

